# Bolles Harbor boating access site to remain open during construction



## Guest (Aug 13, 2015)

Contact: Jason Morgan, 734-289-2715
Agency: Natural Resources
_A news release issued Aug. 5 announced that Bolles Harbor boating access site would be closed until Sept. 4 for construction on the entrance road. Since that time, DNR officials have determined that the site can remain open during the construction. The full, corrected release follows. _

Aug. 13, 2015

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources announced today that the Bolles Harbor boating access site in Monroe County will remain open during roadway reconstruction.

The site will remain open while the entrance road is being replaced, which is the first stage of the project. Signs notifying boaters of the site status have been posted at the boating access site. The second phase of construction, which is expected to be completed by Sept. 29, will not affect launch use at the site and will remain open to boaters during that phase.

The construction project includes grade adjustments and roadway paving, ramp lighting and landscaping with native species. This project is being funded through the Michigan State Waterways Fund, a restricted fund derived from the collection of boat registration fees, a portion of the Michigan marine fuel tax and user fees. Waterways funding is dedicated to the acquisition, construction, operation and maintenance of recreational boating facilities.

This is one of several public access sites on Lake Erie. The next closest DNR boat launch is located at William C. Sterling State Park. To search for additional boating access sites, harbors and marinas in the Monroe County area and statewide, visit Michigan's Recreational Boating Information System site.

For more information about the project, contact Jason Morgan at [email protected] or 734-289-2715.

Inside Michigan’s Great Outdoors subscribers are always the first to know about reservation opportunities, state park events and other outdoor happenings. Visit www.michigan.gov/dnr to subscribe now.

A Recreation Passport is required for vehicle entry to the Bolles Harbor boating access site.

A Recreation Passport grants vehicle access to any Michigan state park, boat launch, state forest campground or nonmotorized state trailhead parking. Residents can purchase the Passport for just $11 ($5 for motorcycles) at the time of Michigan license plate renewal through Secretary of State. Forgot to check “YES” during renewal? Residents and nonresidents can purchase a Recreation Passport window sticker during regular business hours at state parks. Learn more about how the Recreation Passport supports state parks and local outdoor recreation opportunities at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state’s natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------

